# Obi-Wan Kenobi: Star-Wars-Serie startet später auf Disney Plus



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Obi-Wan Kenobi: Star-Wars-Serie startet später auf Disney Plus*

					Disney hat angekündigt, dass die Serie Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi später auf Disney Plus starten wird. Wann erfolgt der Release und worum geht's in der Serie? 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Obi-Wan Kenobi: Star-Wars-Serie startet später auf Disney Plus*


----------



## 6Pac (2. April 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Nun hat Disney bekannt gegeben, dass die Serie Obi-Wan Kenobi verschoben wird und erst am 27. Mai 2022 ausgestrahlt wird.


_Lieber Herr Ludewig, von der TV-Movie
Unglaublich was sich Disney da erlaubt.

Ich habe alles genau geplant.
- Arbeit beenden
- nach Hause fahren
- einkaufen gehen
- duschen
- etwas leichtes essen
- sich in TV-Position begeben
- nochmal aufstehen, um Popcorn zu holen
- sich wieder in TV-Position begeben

Was mache ich jetzt mit dem Popcorn?
Hält der 1-2 Tage länger?
Ich kaufe schließlich am Freitag nicht ein.

Und wie kommen die von Disney eigentlich auf den Trichter gleich 2 Folgen auf einmal zu senden?
Ich gehe schließlich um 21:30 ins Bett!_

Sorry hab den 1. April verpasst… 
Eine Verschiebung um 2 Tage bei einem Streamingdienst Anbieter ist schon merkwürdig.
Ich tippe mal auf ein kleines Battle mit Netfilx.


----------

